# Insignia VXR



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Does anyone on DW own or driven one whats your thoughts??


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

i dont own one - but i want to! look amazingly nice!

However - i do like your Vrs!


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Does anyone on DW own or driven one whats your thoughts??


i work for vauxhall so i get to drive lots of them and i love them,especialy the noise.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

davies20 said:


> i dont own one - but i want to! look amazingly nice!
> 
> However - i do like your Vrs!


Yeh i really like the VXR.

The Vrs on the other hand is yours if you want it lmao.



-damon- said:


> i work for vauxhall so i get to drive lots of them and i love them,especialy the noise.


yeh apparently its quite addictive, the estate is a bit handy too. :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Drove one at our local dealers, impressive car, not keen on the lower grilles under the headlights though they look like an after thought.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

addictive isnt the word :argie:
i love the seats aswell,infact i love everything


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

One of my favourite cars, despite being a Ford nut.

Say goodbye to anything resembling economy though!


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Me likes them cars.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

millns84 said:


> One of my favourite cars, despite being a Ford nut.
> 
> Say goodbye to anything resembling economy though!


yeh apparently averages 24-26mpg, my lifes too short to bother about that though :thumb:


----------



## AndyJNotts (Jan 18, 2012)

Seriously considered one of these when I changed my car, but was put off by the extortionate road tax and running cost, even the salesman at one of the Vauxhall dealerships we visited told me steer well clear of them! All of that said I still think they're the business.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> yeh apparently averages 24-26mpg, my lifes too short to bother about that though :thumb:


Yeah right, with that VXR button tempting you? 

How come you're getting rid of the VRS?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

millns84 said:


> Yeah right, with that VXR button tempting you?
> 
> How come you're getting rid of the VRS?


True lol :lol:

Had enough of the seriously poor reliability.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Must be the only VAG to ever have anything wrong with it then :lol:

I suppose it's not that bad sub-30mpg. I'm getting about 28 out of the Cougar on Momemtum 99, that's around 300 miles per tank so could be worse


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> yeh apparently averages 24-26mpg, my lifes too short to bother about that though :thumb:


One of my collegues would love to get that kind of mpg - he hasn't managed more than about 19 so far, but it is pretty quick.



Grizzle said:


> yeh apparently its quite addictive, the estate is a bit handy too. :thumb:


Nooooo, not an ugly estate :X


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Fancy the estate as we have the mutt, i'm sick of cleaning seats in the current car.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Fancy the estate as we have the mutt, i'm sick of cleaning seats in the current car.


Ah, makes sense. I should stick my partner in the boot too. :thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Drove a std insignia estate from brum to aberdeen and back. Has been the most comfy car ive been in the elec tailgate is great.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> Ah, makes sense. I should stick my partner in the boot too. :thumb:


yeh the dog is quite happy sitting in the front. unlike some people 

:lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

They do look very nice on the road, eye-catching cars, whats the power of these plus torque, plus is the gearbox smooth and slick or heavy to change gears.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> They do look very nice on the road, eye-catching cars, whats the power of these plus torque, plus is the gearbox smooth and slick or heavy to change gears.


Apparently...325hp and 321 lb.ft


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

You'd just have to do this -

http://www.thorneymotorsport.co.uk/tuning/vauxhall/insignia/insignia-vxr-r.shtml


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

24 to 26 to the Gallon is that with a Granny driving it LOL looks very aggressive in rear view mirror say one in the metallic blue colour a lot of car for the money and excellent mid life crises car.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> 24 to 26 to the Gallon is that with a Granny driving it LOL looks very aggressive in rear view mirror say one in the metallic blue colour a lot of car for the money and excellent mid life crises car.


aww come on i'm only 29 ffs :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Thought you were older fella :lol:

Don't much like the insignia myself and I didn't think they were "that" reliable?

Why not something like a forester etc?


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

I had a regular insignia and it has been the most unreliable car I have ever had, and on 4 occasions it has been off the road for over a month waiting on backordered parts because there are so many of them going wrong. If you do much mileage keep a good book in the glovebox to read on the hard shoulder.
In 100000 miles with fvsh it needed: inlet manifold, swirl flap dropped off, 3 rear calipers, coil springs 2 waterpumps, egr cooler, new radio, bcm, central locking motors, steering wheel airbag, boost sensor, various bits of plastic trim fell apart, multiple software flashes for faults, parking sensor module, intercooler pipe and a wheel bearing.
ok looking car though.
mind and leave it in gear, the firmware for the electronic parking brake is a bit buggy and releases itself at random from time to time I have experienced this myself in several insignias and one of my colleagues car caused a serious accident by rolling onto a 70 mph dual carriageway, police seized the car to investigate as apparently its common with insignias they still have it months down the line.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Thought you were older fella :lol:
> 
> Don't much like the insignia myself and I didn't think they were "that" reliable?
> 
> Why not something like a forester etc?


Well i quite like the Forester actually and also the Legacy estate, i've seen a nice 3.0R spec b (dont worry i'm not going to turn into a Ross :lol

It was either the Insignia or A Subaru of some kind. 



Techgeek said:


> I had a regular insignia and it has been the most unreliable car I have ever had, and on 4 occasions it has been off the road for over a month waiting on backordered parts because there are so many of them going wrong. If you do much mileage keep a good book in the glovebox to read on the hard shoulder.
> In 100000 miles with fvsh it needed: inlet manifold, swirl flap dropped off, 3 rear calipers, coil springs 2 waterpumps, egr cooler, new radio, bcm, central locking motors, steering wheel airbag, boost sensor, various bits of plastic trim fell apart, multiple software flashes for faults, parking sensor module, intercooler pipe and a wheel bearing.
> ok looking car though.
> mind and leave it in gear, the firmware for the electronic parking brake is a bit buggy and releases itself at random from time to time I have experienced this myself in several insignias and one of my colleagues car caused a serious accident by rolling onto a 70 mph dual carriageway, police seized the car to investigate as apparently its common with insignias they still have it months down the line.


That will be that thought scrapped then


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I quite like them myself, even with the VXR-Line kit on they still look good.


----------



## goonas (Aug 23, 2007)

Insignia nice to look at as are most of the modern Vxl range but why do the bumpers always end up a different colour to the body, that really pee's me off!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

The local Vauxhall dealer has had one in for about 8 months now and seem unable to sell it, I think it's taken root.


----------



## goonas (Aug 23, 2007)

The discounts on new ones are quite high too compared to the rrp.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> aww come on i'm only 29 ffs :lol:


:doublesho

yeah right, how many decades ago was that old yin?!?! 

:lol:

nothing to add about the car... don't know much about it...

:thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Grizzle you really dont seem to have much luck with cars do you 

I was looking at parting out my 530D for a new F10 535D however I miss the noise of a real engine and am now looking into some B7 RS4's avant, big enough for my two daughters and all the pushchair parafanalia! and exciting enough for me.

I hope you find a suitable reliable replacement for the VRS.

What about a nice VXR8? :devil: allot of car for the money.

Lee.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Alfa GTV said:


> Grizzle you really dont seem to have much luck with cars do you
> 
> I was looking at parting out my 530D for a new F10 535D however I miss the noise of a real engine and am now looking into some B7 RS4's avant, big enough for my two daughters and all the pushchair parafanalia! and exciting enough for me.
> 
> ...


this man speaks the truth exactly what griz needs!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> :doublesho
> 
> yeah right, how many decades ago was that old yin?!?!
> 
> ...


You little scrotum that yeh arrree! 



Alfa GTV said:


> Grizzle you really dont seem to have much luck with cars do you
> 
> I was looking at parting out my 530D for a new F10 535D however I miss the noise of a real engine and am now looking into some B7 RS4's avant, big enough for my two daughters and all the pushchair parafanalia! and exciting enough for me.
> 
> ...


Ideally need an estate mate, realistic budget of 13-14k MAX!!

I want something soft squidgy and less spine crumbling and an auto.

Been swatching at Insignia tourer's in Elite guise with the CDTI engine.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buy this...










Menacing, Not fuel efficient and perfect for you ...

.
..
...
....

And i thought you were older too


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

did someone say soft and squidgy?

or maybe...

an actual contender?

Sensible money is on a mondeo as opposed to the insignia mate, My mums got a new astra and its utter chunder compared to my mondeo, which is some 8 years older, plus the mondeo has more toys for the cash too


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

26mpg you will be lucky guy on her in Aberdeen i think has one or is it the model down look very mean


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Buy this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wont hog the outside lane with that in your mirror looks like a German train LOL


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Insignia will be worthless in 3 years.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> You wont hog the outside lane with that in your mirror looks like a German train LOL


I'll vouch that they go like one too...:car:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

MK1Campaign said:


> Insignia will be worthless in 3 years.


http://www.whatcar.com/car-reviews/vauxhall/insignia-hatchback/summary/25825-5










Not much of a drop in depreciation.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Sirmally2 said:
> 
> 
> > Buy this...
> ...


German trains look way better. What the hell is that thing, it's awful!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> German trains look way better. What the hell is that thing, it's awful!


Audi Q7... I rather like it.... Actually i really like it


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

It's a q7 is it not?


Edit:

Just beaten to it by sirmally


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks a lot smaller than a Q7 from that angle, but I can see it now you mention it.


----------



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

how about these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2001-Audi...0585486?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item27b2a0780e

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2010-10-B...7280546?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item4164fe96a2

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2009-AUDI...7152501?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item4d004744f5

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2009-Suba...8251206?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item48452d70c6


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

V70 fits the bill well


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

tom_sri said:


> how about these
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2009-Suba...8251206?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item48452d70c6


Legacy is nice. :thumb:


----------

